# Wanted: GUIDES (training available)



## CheckYoSelf (Jun 30, 2007)

WANTED: GUIDES (training class available)

Geo Tours is looking to hire several commercial guides for the 2010 season. We are a small company based out of Morrison Colorado. We primarily raft 3 sections of river - The Upper Colorado, The Arkansas River, and Clear Creek. 

For applicants that are not experienced, Geo will be offering guide training beginning May 17th of 2010. 

Contact Geo Tours @ 1-800-660-7238 or georafting.com for more info.


----------

